# not so perfect



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

We always focus on structurally correct dogs and pretty dog what about our little not so perfect ones? Lets see them, the ones who do not meet the breed standard but we all still love like a best in show winner!

Here is my not so perfect Baby Rage


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awwww..... loooooooove those pics! Kangol belong in this thread and I shall post him up tomorrow! Bed is calling my name.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL... we call those box dogs out here...lol...


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Darnit, do mixed breeds count? 

Rage is a cutey.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah why not, mixed breeds do not fit the APBT standard  And Kangol would be a great addition.


----------



## jdawg (Apr 26, 2011)

Best in show


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Does Madison qualify? He's a mix lol.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

what's wrong with rage?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I thought Sparky fit the breed standard just fine, til I tried to show him and the judges laughed at me (just kidding, just kidding). He's supposed to be a "purebred" chihuahua, but we all know about the CKC (not Canadian either), so there's our answer about Sparky. I haven't uploaded current pix of him, but here he is.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

This is an EXCELLENT thread. 

Here's Ecko all EW and giant headed. His temperament and unconditional love makes him a grand champion in my eyes.










And, while I am not the biggest fan of our little CKC registered, bow legged, roach backed Chihuahua, the kids love Chili, so she must be some sort of blue ribbon winner in their eyes.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

heres my peg legged Dre Dogg .. lol .. extremely stiff in the stifle


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Helena is perfect in my eyes...  If there was a show for most unique markings she would win!



















She would also win "most goofy"









And best cuddle buddy!









And last but not least, best diaper checker!


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

Helena is a looker!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Belly the muttball 

















she trots prettyful 








but really, who could say no that old man face? LOL


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

lmao.... great pics folks... keep them coming...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> what's wrong with rage?


oh lots of things 
First off I call her my Whip-pit because she looks like part pit part whippet. She also runs like one! Her head is too small for her body, she has an under bite, she has a herring gut where there is not length of brisket and too much tuck, she is roach back, umm I am sure there is more! lol But I LOVE her!! This is a true roach back dog and you can see the roach starts really high up towards her neck


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

L4NE4 said:


> Helena is a looker!


well thank you so much


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Some people might think my 3 legged dog's not so perfect, but he perfect to me!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*best...*



Shes Got Heart said:


> Helena is perfect in my eyes...  If there was a show for most unique markings she would win!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO!!!!Best Diaper checker!! SOOOO FUNNY!!!:rofl:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

awe what a cutie!


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

my girl, she rescued me.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She is so cute and I am very happy she rescued you, they have away of doing that  keep them coming guys I know we have more out there and WTH is Kangol!! lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I lubs hims...........


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hooch, the coyote slayer.. bull tamer.. pig blaster.. 99.9% perfect R.I.P.








he could stack but this is how he commonly carried himself.. stands a lil like a cow..


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> She is so cute and I am very happy she rescued you, they have away of doing that  keep them coming guys I know we have more out there and WTH is Kangol!! lol


Thank you! I do not know enough to know exactly what is wrong with her. Could you tell me? I know she is a little chubby right now (were workin on that!), but other than that what makes her not show worthy? She has no papers as she was a rescue. I just want to know so I can better "judge" other dogs, even though I love them all the same! Especially mine. LMK what kind of pictures to take.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Here is a good site to get you started on conformation 
American Pit Bull Terrier Network APBT NETWORK


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

thanks! i will read that, its already helped.


----------

